# big smallie



## pbohls (Sep 11, 2005)

the old dog, finds his bone once in awhile. 21 3/4". didnt get a chance to weigh it, dead batteries on the scale. 
have had a good summer so far, many fish from the 19" to the 21" range, let go to fight another day.


----------

